# 1960's Ss Citizen Alarm & Date Watch.



## NeilJohnHolden (Jul 23, 2009)

Can anybody give me any additional info about the following watches:

Citizen Alarm & Date Watch. 21 Jewel movement. Calibre Alds 51301-7 - Case No:90200656

Citizen Titanium Eco-drive WR100 Alarm and Date Chronograph Watch. Movement reads 6679A Coil Spring 280-44

Seiko 5 Automatic Day/Date watch. Water resistant. Ref No: 810341 / 6309-5030

Seiko Automatic 17 Jewels Watch. Calibre No: 273 Movement No: 7025A Case No: 700360

Due to the credit crunch and loosing my job, I have been selling off my watch collection to pay the bills.

The above were the first watches I bought to start my collection. I have just placed them on ebay along with the remainder of my collection under the banner, Omega Classic Watches. Before I started to sell my collection, I had 24 watches, mostly Omega's with a few Citizen & Seiko's.

I have definately decided to keep one watch:

Omega MEGAQUARTZ 32 KHz Caliber 1310.

Which of the above in your opinion should I keep, or let go.

The clock is ticking, so any advice would need to be ASAP

I suppose I should be happy rather than sad because this is the end of my old collection and the start of my new collection.

But it is hard to say goodbye to the old collection.

Kind regards

Neil


----------



## NeilJohnHolden (Jul 23, 2009)

Can anybody give me any additional info about the following watches:

Citizen Alarm & Date Watch. 21 Jewel movement. Calibre Alds 51301-7 - Case No:90200656

Citizen Titanium Eco-drive WR100 Alarm and Date Chronograph Watch. Movement reads 6679A Coil Spring 280-44

Seiko 5 Automatic Day/Date watch. Water resistant. Ref No: 810341 / 6309-5030

Seiko Automatic 17 Jewels Watch. Calibre No: 273 Movement No: 7025A Case No: 700360














































Neil John Holden


----------



## NeilJohnHolden (Jul 23, 2009)

Can anybody give me any additional info about the following watches:

Citizen Alarm & Date Watch. 21 Jewel movement. Calibre Alds 51301-7 - Case No:90200656

Citizen Titanium Eco-drive WR100 Alarm and Date Chronograph Watch. Movement reads 6679A Coil Spring 280-44

Seiko 5 Automatic Day/Date watch. Water resistant. Ref No: 810341 / 6309-5030

Seiko Automatic 17 Jewels Watch. Calibre No: 273 Movement No: 7025A Case No: 700360


----------



## NeilJohnHolden (Jul 23, 2009)

Can anybody give me any additional info about the following watches:

Citizen Alarm & Date Watch. 21 Jewel movement. Calibre Alds 51301-7 - Case No:90200656

Citizen Titanium Eco-drive WR100 Alarm and Date Chronograph Watch. Movement reads 6679A Coil Spring 280-44

Seiko 5 Automatic Day/Date watch. Water resistant. Ref No: 810341 / 6309-5030

Seiko Automatic 17 Jewels Watch. Calibre No: 273 Movement No: 7025A Case No: 700360


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

NeilJohnHolden said:


>


This would be a keeper for me, but if it ain't that for you then PM me  I love those vintage Citizen designs, somehow I keep flipping them thou..


----------



## NeilJohnHolden (Jul 23, 2009)

Citizen Alarm & Date Watch. 21 Jewel movement. Calibre Alds 51301-7 - Case No:90200656

I would have to agree with you. You don't see many mechanical alarms.

I was also the proud owner of a a beautiful Nivada Taravana Automatic Day Date with Alarm. It had cushioned-shaped case with a round turquoise dial. I did a deal with my watchmaker, I gave him the the watch, in return he agreed to breakdown all my watches so that I could photograph them all.

Neil


----------



## NeilJohnHolden (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you for your advice.

I have just saved this watch from ebay and it has now become co-founder member of my new collection along with my Omega MEGAQUARTZ 32 KHz.

Kind regards

Neil


----------

